# Waving to Peter (Humber-Traveller)



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Peter always waves to us in his avatar so on 'Early Birds' we have started to wave back. Just to show we care.

Anyone can join just add a :wave: to your signature or to your posts.

(For any browser just type the letters and symbols

: w a v e :

without any spaces)

If you add it to your signature remember to do a 'save'


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wave*

I cocked it up with the signature, so will try later. Here is one in the meantime though!

:wave:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

What a great idea :wave:

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im waving Im waving :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Frank lovely idea - can't do it in signature from my phone - but will try here 

Peter try to keep smiling - we'll all keep waving

:wave: - :wave: - :wave:

(hope it worked!

Carol xx


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Great idea :wave: :wave: :wave:

Hope it makes you smile Peter.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Never used smilies before Frank, but for Peter, here goes :wave:
Gerry :wave:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

What an excellent idea   :wave:


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:

Thinking of you Peter - hope all these :wave: bring a smile to your face

Catz


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good idea Frank :lol: 

Hello Peter :wave:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Peter :wave:

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice idea Frank.

I've had a little play with my avatar! 8) :lol: 

Hope it amuses you Peter!   

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Peter :wave:

Gerald


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

good idea Frank Laughing

Hi Peter :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> I've had a little play with my avatar! 8) :lol:
> 
> Dave


Now that is what I call showing off!! It took me a couple of goes to put a :wave: on my signature!! :roll:

But the more :wave: :wave: :wave: for Peter and Chris the better

Catz


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Lovely idea. But with my level of computer expertise I'm more likely to give Peter the finger!

Oh well here goes, apologies if this don't work Peter.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Lovely idea. But with my level of computer expertise I'm more likely to give Peter the finger!


LOL - looks to be fine to me, John

Gerald


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Well this has made me smile so there is hope that it may just work! :lol: 

Keep smiling

:jerkon no wait........) :wave: :wave: 

Much better! :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

catzontour said:


> Now that is what I call showing off!! It took me a couple of goes to put a :wave: on my signature!! :roll:
> 
> But the more :wave: :wave: :wave: for Peter and Chris the better
> 
> Catz


Just for your cheek Catz. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:










Dave


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Now that really IS showing off :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks Dave

:wave: Catz


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

catzontour said:


> Now that really IS showing off :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks Dave
> 
> :wave: Catz


Go on then - use it as your avatar, for a while at least!

Dave


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Shirley and I are thinking of you Peter. :wave:

_(Fixed it for you Sid
Zeb)_


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Well done everyone! Great idea Frank!

Here's a wave from me

:wave:

And a wave from AuntieSandra. (She's in the shower so can't come to the computer right now. Steady up Peter!!)

:wave:


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Hmmmm, thanks for pm Dave, this may take a while......

Catz


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It has to be lower case Sid

:wave:

now fixed by Zeb :wav:


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

A wave from me :wave:
and another from Mario :wave:


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Have one on us as well
:wave:
Oh go on, have another one
:wave:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I always wave and now I have one just for Peter on my Avatar too.... :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I wonder if all the extra graphics will slow MHF down when about 200 are waving at the same time .... lets see :wave:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Peter

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Peter, :wave:

I am cream crackered after a day out in the sun acting as a builders labourer. :wink: 

From me, :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

and

from Rita, :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

:lol: :wave:

Jock. :wave:


----------



## AuntieSandra (Nov 28, 2008)

*Hi Peter and Chris, :) :) 

:wave: from auntie Sandra
:wave: :wave: Katie

Lovely flowers too. Thanks very much.
Take care,
S
X*


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)




----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

& Again


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I like it Gillian

so much so I've nicked it


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> I like it Gillian
> 
> so much so I've nicked it


Sorry Frank but red mittens and red shoes don't suit you.
I suppose it might be Mrs Frank.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's on from Down Under.

G' Day Pete-oh.









Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)




----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Ca


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Peter and Chris :wave: my thoughts are always with you.


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Pete :wave: and a wave from Dave too :wave:

Hugs Lynne


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

For Peter and Chris ...

From Penny :wave: :wave: :wave: 

From Leo :wave: :wave: :wave:

For Mavis :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Peter and Chris.

Back atcha. :lol:

[marq=left:f85f0409c9]



































[/marq:f85f0409c9]


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Like it Dougie

[marq=left:567c6d6bc5]







[/marq:567c6d6bc5]


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

autostratus said:


> Sorry Frank but red mittens and red shoes don't suit you.


You are probably right







Gillian so I've removed it from the signature in favour of the moving waving hand which I also nicked.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

You need hands to hold someone you care for
You need hands to show that you're sincere
When you feel nobody wants to know you
You need hands to brush away the tears

When you hold a brand new baby
You need tender hands to guide them on their way
You need hands to thank the Lord for living
And for giving us this day

Let's dance for the ladies and gentlemen....

(Instrumental Break)

You need hands to show the world you're happy
And you need hands when you have to stop the bus
But the hands we love so dear are the hands we love to hear
Are the hands that you give to us
Everybody, are the hands that you give
Everybody, that's nice, thank you,
Thank you ladies and gentlemen, thank you


(Transcribed from the Max Bygraves
recording by Mel Priddle - August 2005)

..................................................................

YOU NEED FEET
Parody of "You Need Hands"

Bernard Bresslaw - around 1959

Also recorded (with slightly altered lyrics) by:
The Rutles; The Beach Boys.


You need feet
to stand up straight with,
You need feet
to kick your friends,
You need feet
to keep your socks up,
And stop your legs from
fraying at the ends.

(Spoken monologue)

You need feet
to walk to S****horpe,
Or to dance
the hoochy-coo,
Yes the whole world needs
feet for something,
And I need feet
to run away from you.


ANOTHER VERSION

You need feet to stand up straight with,
You need feet to kick your friends.
You need feet to keep your socks on,
and to keep your legs from fraying at the ends.

You need feet to stand on tippy-toe,
You need feet to dance the hoochy-coo.
You need feet to walk around with,
and I need feet to run away from you.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Waving to Humber Traveller*

 Ciao Peter,
keep smiling when you can.:wave:
saluti,
eddied


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

anymore wavers out there :wave:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

:wav: It's a group thing :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Peter hope you have had a great sleep in your own bed and at home --theres nothing like it.
Are you going to have a cream cake today??
I hope you might be able to get on here and talk to us as there are so many cyber friends talking to you.
:wav:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter a wave from me also 

[marq=left:5214cbb130]







[/marq:5214cbb130]

[marq=right:5214cbb130]







[/marq:5214cbb130]

MHS...Rob


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Peter thinking of you :wave:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Still waving :wave:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

waving again this morning  

:wave::wave::wave::wave:

:wav: :wav: 

Have a good day


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Peter,

Keep smiling.

Regards

Jez & Family

:wave:


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello Peter

Thinking of you & Chris. How are things today? Have a good day

Elizabeth & George

:wave:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Peter what cream cake is on the menue today :lol: :lol: 
I think Chocolate Eclair is mine today.
How are you today the sun is shinning but it keeps clouding over here.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

catzontour said:


> Hmmmm, thanks for pm Dave, this may take a while......
> Catz


Woo Hoo - I've finally gone and done it!

:wave: :wave: :wave:

Catz


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Just back from Kerry.
Glad to see you are at home.
Sending you a wave Peter. :wave: 


:wav:


----------

